# ******* ingenuity needed



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

So, I have this power outlet setup here 












to charge my phone at night and run a fan in the RV. I planned to flush mount it in the wall, but being an RV the wall is only about 1-1/2" deep and this thing is dang near 2" deep. Any advice on how to make this work? My only thoughts were to get some bushings (1" ID) that would look terribly to just push the face out away from the frame. Other idea was to just get a different mounting plate and mount the plate to the wall leaving all of the wires exposed; not a great option either. Any other thoughts on how to do it and look semi decent?
Thanks for the input!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Are you planning on mounting it on a outside or inside wall? If a inside one can you find some kind of box to go around what would be exposed? Or can you mount it on the outside of a cabinet where you can hide the inside part with a small wood or plastic box.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Inside wall as there is power there close by. The box was another idea, but how? Just a box that is just larger and have that mount on screws just wider than these or just the same screws I guess? I could just do like a 3/4" piece of solid lumber and cut the three holes in there, was that your thought?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It is kind of hard to grasp just how it looks or what kind of a box that you would need around it but using a piece of wood such as a 1x4 or a 2x4 with the holes cut out for it would work.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

How about on the side of one of your cabinets?

Like this guy did.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

See if any of the car radio or CB install spacers fit, worth a shot.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

longbow said:


> How about on the side of one of your cabinets?


I was thinking the BOTTOM of an upper cabinet. Then the cords and whatnot extends up into the cabinet and out of view. Side would work just as well though.

-DallanC


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Just duct tape it in place. You can cover the cords with duct tape as well.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Loke said:


> Just duct tape it in place. You can cover the cords with duct tape as well.


You can even use that floral pattern duck tape so your wife thinks its extra classy! :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Loke said:


> Just duct tape it in place. You can cover the cords with duct tape as well.


This is the true ******* way to do it. :O--O:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

That reminds me, saw a car the other day with a big ole piece of duck tape on the bumper covering a hole, it was printed up to look like a huge bandaid. It was hilarious looking.

http://www.amazon.com/Duct-Tape-Band-Wide-Decal/dp/B00H03GN5G

-DallanC


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

What you need is a 3/4" thick piece of wood the same shape as the panel with a hole cut in it the same shape as the bracket that sticks off the back of the panel. Maybe even bigger if you're just going to screw the panel to it anyway. The ******* way would be to use the panel itself as a stencil to trace on the wood and then cut out with a jigsaw, then trace the bracket on the resulting piece (might want to get fancy and measure its distance from the edges so it's centered) and ream that out with a drill press and a router bit. Screw the whole thing to a hole in the RV wall after fishing the wires to the intended destination.

Edit: you could also get some dense foam board and use a hand coping saw to cut it out and then use sandpaper to shape it to the same dimensions as the panel.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Loke said:


> Just duct tape it in place. You can cover the cords with duct tape as well.


I was following you for the first sentence, but you failed to address the second issue; how do I incorporate the bailing wire?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Jedidiah said:


> What you need is a 3/4" thick piece of wood the same shape as the panel with a hole cut in it the same shape as the bracket that sticks off the back of the panel. Maybe even bigger if you're just going to screw the panel to it anyway. The ******* way would be to use the panel itself as a stencil to trace on the wood and then cut out with a jigsaw, then trace the bracket on the resulting piece (might want to get fancy and measure its distance from the edges so it's centered) and ream that out with a drill press and a router bit. Screw the whole thing to a hole in the RV wall after fishing the wires to the intended destination.
> 
> Edit: you could also get some dense foam board and use a hand coping saw to cut it out and then use sandpaper to shape it to the same dimensions as the panel.


I think you are on to something there sir. I think I may do that leaving the screws in only that flimsy 1/4" ply will be a problem pushing the cigarette lighter insert in there, so maybe I will do an additional screw into the counter top to stabilize it a bit. 
Thanks for the input!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, I figured it out; the bailing wire will be used to fish the supply wires from the slide switch seen on the left in the pic. I just used a little piece of 4/4 oak with a little sanding and here it is. Still need to fish the wire through and we will be in business. Thanks again for the input!


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

That doesn't look half bad. You could rub white mineral oil into it after you have it sanded to be sure it won't crack and it won't darken too much. Wide nylon spacer washers inside the wall with a nut on the other side and a bolt (matching the hole size on the panel and the washers) through the whole thing would keep it from coming out. You should be able to get black ones to match the panel. If you're not making a big enough gap in the wall to put nylon washers in, you could use small drywall anchors like these plastic ones.....you just have to make sure to have the right length screw so it doesn't poke into the back wall.

http://www.popularmechanics.com/hom...g1320/what-to-know-about-hollow-wall-anchors/


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I would make a cover plate using a piece of oak or some other nice hardwood. Make the cover place slightly larger by say 1/2" all around using 3/4 inch thick material. Cut a hole in your wall to accept the unit. Run the wires inside the wall and out the hole in the wall and then surface mount the cover plate. The 3/4 inch thickness will finish things off and enable you to mount it to the wall with the residue of the equipment sitting inside the wall. Stain to your liking or even paint.


----------

